
Ask HN: Other African YC applicants or alumni? - kdboadu
Hey guys my name is Kofi (from Ghana), working on an app that connects people with similar interests. Just wondering if there are other African YC applicants or YC alumni? If yes curious as to what they&#x27;ve worked on. Just found this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;31&#x2F;saida-tktk&#x2F;
======
WakahiuNjenga
I'm Wakahiu Njenga from Kenya and the cofounder of behold.ai
[http://behold.ai](http://behold.ai). All the best with you YC application!

~~~
kdboadu
Thank you Wakahiu! Checked out behold.ai and it looks incredible. Getting
feedback from Radiologists is a great move, especially with AI. Good luck :)

------
pouwerkerk
Shypmate (W16): [http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/shypmate-pays-travelers-
to-...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/shypmate-pays-travelers-to-bring-
products-to-ghana-and-nigeria/)

~~~
kdboadu
Wow thats great. I think I remember someone sending me this. Thanks for
sharing pouwerkerk!

------
Lordarminius
The co-founder of Gigster is african (Nigerian).

~~~
kdboadu
I see. Checked it out, looks great. Thanks

------
nojvek
I'm from Kenya, haven't applied but thinking of. Mind sharing your experience.

------
bifrost
Yeap, there are some for sure!

~~~
kdboadu
Apparently! lol Good to see that

------
mkagenius
All the best! :)

~~~
kdboadu
Thank you mkagenius!!

